# Help Identify the year of this Gravely L



## Tmann321 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just picked up this Gravely Today, however I am really curious of the year and the horsepower of the motor. It needs a little work, but it seems to be in pretty good shape. Very anxious to put it to work. Any info would be really appreciated. serial Numbers are 18168. Manufacturing number 1926. It is a model L. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tmann321 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Update on Age of tractor*

It was actually pretty easy for me to find this information out, It was made in 1957, I bought it with low compression for $100 and found it was just a valve sticking, the tractor runs great. Hard to believe a 1957 tractor runs this good, 54 years old and I will be putting it to work this weekend. Thanks for the help I received.


----------

